# A question about receipts



## Ranger07 (Feb 11, 2012)

As a new resident in Canada, I am going to submit my first income tax return this year & was wondering about tax related receipts.

In general, what types of receipts beside transit passes that I need to submit while preparing my income tax return. 

And I would appreciated any other tips for first timers like me, 

Thanks


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

In a hard copy submission, you need to submit receipts for all deductions you are claiming. In the case of gasoline for a car, just evidence of good record-keeping.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

That's a big question, and depends on your overall income tax situation. I recommend you file paper tax returns for a while before graduating to tax software, because it will give you a much better understanding of the tax system.

The Guide that accompanies your tax return form will tell you what claims you need receipts for. But generally speaking you need to have receipts to back up any claims for deductions, other than standard deductions that everyone is entitled to. So you need receipts for such things as medical expenses; charitable donations; paid child care. 

If you are self-employed you need receipts for everything related to the cost of running your business.


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

I'd recommend poking around the CRA website here: http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/ndvdls/menu-eng.html

You can also order an information booklet on tax returns for individuals from the CRA.


----------



## Ranger07 (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks all for your replies, 

I’ve one more question, as I was going through the income tax return, came across line 479 Provincial or territorial credits. Should I enter the amount from line 28 (Alberta non-refundable tax credits) of Form AB428 or not?


----------

